# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  I found some...

## Xavier

Two small slender salamanders! :Smile:  They are adorable! But enough talking. Let the pictures speak for themselves...

----------


## Frogger00

They are so itty bitty! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

And athletic too! They both kept climbing my hands, and were very quick, barely managed to catch them!

----------


## Xavier

The smaller of the two killed itself last night :Frown:  Decided it needed water, and crawled into the deep end, and drowned itself :Frown:  Looks like we are going back to lily pond after all :Frown:

----------


## Lynn

They are quick because they were trying to get away  :Frown:  

I can't see the photo clearly 
Have you identified what species this is ?? ....perhaps there should not "be a deep end" at this point in their development ???

No disrespect~~~IMO ~~  they should be returned to where you found them. 

There are 100s of captive bred amphibians available for sale  :Smile:  and available at an age to be moved and re-homed safely.

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Xavier

California slender salamander. I already found a care-sheet http://www.amphibian.co.uk/batrach.html

----------


## Xavier

Also, if I get home, I have the perfect set-up for him already, what I am going to do is move the red-eyed tree frog into something larger than the large kritter keeper he's currently in. The set-up he's currently in has a _MASSIVE_ amount of springtails, and if I get a small amount of cork bark, to make a little wooden log out of, he'll love the set-up

----------

